# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  لطفا انگیزه بدین..

## ترنم۲۲

من۳۰سالمه ودلم میخواست اگ میتونستم مجددکنکورتجربی میدادم،ولی دیگه ازبس اطرافم همش میگن نه به دردنمیخوره مثلاالان پزشک عمومی بشی نهایت ۸تا۱۰حقوقته توی طرح که باحقوق یه کارمندلیسانس برابره و..خیلی فشارزیاده،تاحالاچندین نفرخودکشی کردن ،الان بلاگر اینستا خیلی راحت خیلی بیشتردرمیاره ووووخلاصه اینقدرازاین حرفا میزنن که ناامیدم کردن هیچ انگیزه ای برای خوندن ندارم لطفا یکم انگیزه بدین،واقعا اینقدربده؟خوب نیست؟

----------


## betadin

اگه پتانسیل و توانایی و علاقه بلاگر شدنو داری خوب برو بلاگر شو :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Shah1n

> من۳۰سالمه ودلم میخواست اگ میتونستم مجددکنکورتجربی میدادم،ولی دیگه ازبس اطرافم همش میگن نه به دردنمیخوره مثلاالان پزشک عمومی بشی نهایت ۸تا۱۰حقوقته توی طرح که باحقوق یه کارمندلیسانس برابره و..خیلی فشارزیاده،تاحالاچندین نفرخودکشی کردن ،الان بلاگر اینستا خیلی راحت خیلی بیشتردرمیاره ووووخلاصه اینقدرازاین حرفا میزنن که ناامیدم کردن هیچ انگیزه ای برای خوندن ندارم لطفا یکم انگیزه بدین،واقعا اینقدربده؟خوب نیست؟


پول میخوای یا پزشکی
اگه پول میخوای نرو اطرافیانت راست میگن کارهای خیلی بهتری هست که میشه پول بیشتری درآورد
همه ی پزشکا پول پارو نمیکنن این یه واقعیته
اما اگه پزشکی میخوای برو میتونی باهاش یه زندگی خوب بسازی اما خب دیر بازده س

----------


## _Joseph_

> من۳۰سالمه ودلم میخواست اگ میتونستم مجددکنکورتجربی میدادم،ولی دیگه ازبس اطرافم همش میگن نه به دردنمیخوره مثلاالان پزشک عمومی بشی نهایت ۸تا۱۰حقوقته توی طرح که باحقوق یه کارمندلیسانس برابره و..خیلی فشارزیاده،تاحالاچندین نفرخودکشی کردن ،الان بلاگر اینستا خیلی راحت خیلی بیشتردرمیاره ووووخلاصه اینقدرازاین حرفا میزنن که ناامیدم کردن هیچ انگیزه ای برای خوندن ندارم لطفا یکم انگیزه بدین،واقعا اینقدربده؟خوب نیست؟


*خوب راست میگن به خدا یه دو دوتا چهارتا کنی میبینی که اگه به خاطر پول صرفا بخوای راه پزشکی رو ادامه بدی و ریسک کنی و .... واقعا با عقل جور در نمیاد بخوای پزشکی بخونی به دید اینکه پولدار میشی / دختر عموی دوستم بیمارستان امام رضا تبریز رزیدنت داخلی سال 3 هست ماهی 2 ملیون حقوقشه*  :Yahoo (106): *
اگه صرفا پول میخوای دربیاری میتونی از کم شروع کنی اولش ولی رفته رفته پیشرفت میکنی الآن موقعیت های شغل آزاد خیلی زیاد شده از بلگر و استاک بروکر و ارز دیجیتال و ...... بگیر تا مغازه و بوتیک وو............  ولی خوب اگه هدفت پول + ..... + ....... +......... هست میتونی بری پزشکی 
من خودم فقط اگه بحث پول بود نمیرفتم پزشکی به خدا و میزدم بازار آزاد + سرمایه گزاری و .... 
ولی نشستم دو دو تا چهارتا کردم دیدم پول در آوردن و سرمایه گذاری رو میشه تو 40 سالگی هم به راحتی انجام داد ولی رفتن به پزشکی و خوندنش رو نههه در ضمن چند تا دلیل دیگه ای هم داشتم
 به شما هم به عنوان برادر کوچکتر توصیه میکنم با خودتون رو راست باشید دیگرنا و حرفهاشون رو بریزید دور ببینید خودتون چی میخوایید مطمئنا اگه مغزتون رو با حرفهای دیگران پر نکنین میتونین بهتر فکر کنین و نتیجه گیری کنید*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ترنم۲۲


من۳۰سالمه ودلم میخواست اگ میتونستم مجددکنکورتجربی میدادم،ولی دیگه ازبس اطرافم همش میگن نه به دردنمیخوره مثلاالان پزشک عمومی بشی نهایت ۸تا۱۰حقوقته توی طرح که باحقوق یه کارمندلیسانس برابره و..خیلی فشارزیاده،تاحالاچندین نفرخودکشی کردن ،الان بلاگر اینستا خیلی راحت خیلی بیشتردرمیاره ووووخلاصه اینقدرازاین حرفا میزنن که ناامیدم کردن هیچ انگیزه ای برای خوندن ندارم لطفا یکم انگیزه بدین،واقعا اینقدربده؟خوب نیست؟


هر کاری عشقت میکشه انجام بده ولی همون کارو به بهترین نحو ممکن انجامش بده تا بعدا پشیمون نشی. 

میخوای کنکور بدی؟ اشکالی نداره یک سال کنکوری باش ولی کنکوری واقعی باش نه فیک...اینترنت گوشی موبایل تی وی دوستان آشنایان همه رو کنار بزار طبق یه برنامه درست بخون بیا جلو و هر روز به ساعت مطالعه و کیفیتش اضافه کن الان ۲ ساعت میخونی؟ هیچ عیبی نداره هر هفته نیم ساعت اضافه کنی این میشه پیشرفت...برنامه ۲ ساله و ۳ ساله نریز چون فقط باعث سستی میشه. سعی کن خودتو دقیقا داخل شرایط یه کنکوری واقعی قرار بدی و فشاری که اون تحمل میکنه رو بوجود بیاری وگرنه اگر بخوای دل بخواه خودت درس بخونی هیچ موقع به ایده آلی که کنکور میخواد نمیرسی. اکثر اونایی که میگن نمیشه و به درد نخوره این راه چرا خودشون و بچه هاشون دائم دنبال این بودن که همین راهو طی کنن؟ اگر غلطه چرا میلیونی میان کنکور میدن؟ چون اولا راهی نیست ثانیا اگر هم راهی باشه بهترین راه نیست. من نمی گم این راه بهترین راه واسه رسیدن به پوله نه...ولی لااقل مطمئن ترین راه برای کسی که عمرش رو درس خونده همینه..غیره اینه؟

پس اگر واقعا قصد داری هر کاری انجام بدی یا صده صده راهشو طی کن یا اصلا بهش ورود نکن...چون فرق بین کسی که تردید داره میتونه انجامش بده با کسی که مطمئنه میتونه دقیقا در شدن و نشدنه کاره. فرق کسی که شل میخونه و تصمیم قطعی نداره با کسی که راهشو مصمم طی میکنه مثل فرق رتبه ۴۰۰۰ منطقه یک با ۳۰۰۰ عه اولی باید بمونه و دومی به هر حال قبوله. بین این دو تا شاید ۱۰ تا دونه تست فاصله باشه و همینه که رتبه ۴۰۰۰ رو سال ها میسوزونه!



راستی انگیزه میخوای؟
= انگیززززززه(عادت کنی به انجام کاری که به هدفت میرسونتت نیازی به هیچ حرف انگیزشی نخواهی داشت)*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ترنم۲۲


من۳۰سالمه ودلم میخواست اگ میتونستم مجددکنکورتجربی میدادم،ولی دیگه ازبس اطرافم همش میگن نه به دردنمیخوره مثلاالان پزشک عمومی بشی نهایت ۸تا۱۰حقوقته توی طرح که باحقوق یه کارمندلیسانس برابره و..خیلی فشارزیاده،تاحالاچندین نفرخودکشی کردن ،الان بلاگر اینستا خیلی راحت خیلی بیشتردرمیاره ووووخلاصه اینقدرازاین حرفا میزنن که ناامیدم کردن هیچ انگیزه ای برای خوندن ندارم لطفا یکم انگیزه بدین،واقعا اینقدربده؟خوب نیست؟


اطرافیانت راست میگن!

فکر اینکه قبول شدی و پول باس پارو کنی خیال خامه  

10 سال باس بزاری کنار از عمرت از همه چیت !  بچه داری الان؟ 
بهتره براش پرستار بگیری! 

بچه نداری؟  خب شاید غیر ممکن باشه بچه دار بشی وقتی که دانشجویی 
منتظر میمونی تموم شه بعد؟ 

متاسفم دیگه نمیتونی!!!!  


حالا به نظرت باز پزشکی اون رشتس که میخوای بالای 10 تومن دربیاری؟ 
. 
حالا بچه دار شدن و نشدن جزوی از زندگی شخصی هر فرده اما ایا 20 سال دیگه هم همین تفکرت پابرجاست که ماهی 30 میل با اهمیت تره برام از تربیت بچه یا داشتن بچه؟*

----------


## miss_shadow

تنها چیزی که مهمه علاقه س اگه صرفا دید مالی داری بهش سمتش کنکور مجدد نرو.

----------


## Divergent

سلام
کسی که تو تصمیمش قاطعه .. نه نظر اطرافیان تو کارش دخالت داره و خودش به خودش انگیزه میده .. و البته از مشورت بقیه کمک میگیره نه اینکه مسیری که اونا میگن حتما بره و دو دو تا چهار تا میکنه ...
عزیزم اگر ۱۸ ساله هم بودی باید اول انگیزه ت و پشتکارت رو در نظر بگیری .. پزشکی اسم قشنگی داره و ممکنه در اینده پول زیادی هم به جیب بزنی .. اما کنکور راحت ترین مرحله تو این مسیره ... جدا از امتحان علوم پایه اولیه با توجه به ادمایی که دیدم سخت تر هم میشه ..البته بعضی ها میگن کنار درس کار میکنم اما بنظرم انقد سنگینه که ادم بزور به زندگیش برسه اما هستن کسایی که با سن شما وارد رشته شدن و ۷ سال سخت درس خوندن رو پشت سر گذاشتن با توجه به اینکه هیچ درسی هم نیفتادن 
و البته اینم هست خیلیا هستن که بدون اینکه پزشک باشن و ... به درامد بالا رسیدن ...
قبل از اینکه هر کاری رو شروع کنی اراده و پشتکار خودت رو بسنج زندگی بالا و پایین داره  اگه فک میکنی دو روز سخت کار میکنی اما چند روز به راحتی میگذرونی اینطوری نیس .. و من هم نمیتونم بهت بگم کدوم راهو انتخاب کن چون خودت خودت رو بهتر میشناسی و میدونی راه درست چیه

----------


## Hacker

*درباره انگیزه
اولا نقل قول میگیرم از رتبه 1 سال 98 که گفته بود توی سال کنکورت آدم منطقی ای باش.
دوست عزیز این درس خوندنه فقط درس خوندن نیست چیزیه که با کم و زیاد شدنش شغل شما، حقوقتون، ماشینی که سوار میشید، گستره همکاراتون، میزان اعتبار و احترامی که براتون قائلن(متاسفانه حقیقته) و حتی موقعیت های ازداجتون رو هم عوض میکنه. حالا تفاوت بین کسی که درست میخونه و اونی که سینوسی میخونه انگیزه اونها نیست، یکی به بلوغ عقلی رسیده و متوجه اهمیت این مسئله شده یکی هم نه. یکی به خوبی جامعه ای که داره توش زندگی میکنه رو شناخته اون یکی هم سرش تو برفه و هنوز تو باغ نیست. توی این جامعه دیگه فرقی نمیکنه دختر باشی یا پسر، بین کاری کردن و کاری نکردن انتخابی نداری بلکه فقط مختاری اینکه برای "چه کاری" زحمت میکشی رو انتخاب کنی. حتی دخترا هم نمیتونن بدون داشتن درامد زندگی کنن. حقیقتیه. حتی ازدواج هم بکنن شما فرض کن بین دوتا خانم که یکی استقلال مالی داره و یکی از نظر مالی وابسته به شوهرش هست، اگه هردوشون یه خطایی از شوهرشون ببینن کدوم کمتر فرو میریزه و زندگیش داغون میشه؟ کدوم به هیچ قیمتی از خطای همسرش چشم پوشی نمیکنه و از حق و حقوقش دفاع میکنه؟ جواب مشخصه. کسی که استقلال مالی محکمی از خودش  نداشته باشه و به پدر مادر همسر و.. وابسته باشی مثل اونی میمونه که روی گسل خونه ساخته باشه. هرلحظه ممکنه زمین زیر پاش فروبریزه و بیوفته توی دره ی واقعیت. این از یه نظر. از نظر هویتی و معنای زندگی هم اون فرد به چالش میخوره و به پوچی میرسه. اینا رو یکی از همون اول براش روشنه و یکی باید یه بار یا چند بار سرش به سنگ بخوره تا با واقعیت های زندگی روبرو بشه و فکر میکنم شما چون ورود پیدا کردید به جامعه الان بهتر از هرکسی اینارو میدونید.
اینکه اصلا کنکور بدید یا ندید...
اول من یه سوال دارم؛ شما الان تو یه رشته مدرک ارشد دارید، با این وجود از موقعیتتون راضی نیستید و میخواید تغییرش بدید و راهی که به ذهنتون رسیده کنکور دوباره اس. ولی ایا هیچ کسی نیست که با همین مدرک شما به درامد خوبی رسیده باشه؟ ایا الان همه هم دوره ای های شما از لحاظ حقوق توی مضیقه هستن؟ و ایا با گذشت زمان (و افزایش سابقه کار) تو همین شرایط باقی میمونن؟ ببینید این رشته ایه که شما حداقل 6 سال براش وقت و انرژی گذاشتید، عاقلانش اینه که تغییر رو از همون جایی هستید یا به عبارتی مرکز زندگی تون شروع کنید. یعنی تلاش کنید با همین مدرک و ارتقای مهارت هاتون به جایی برسید که توی اولویت کارفرما قرار بگیرید. بنظر من حتی پزشک هم الان بدون ارتقای مهارت هاش نمیتونه به ثبات مالی برسه پس اگه مدرک پزشکی هم بگیرید باز باید از این جایی که هستید شروع کنید.
حالا من همش حرف از پول زدم، اگه به قدری علاقه دارید به این شغل که جای خالیش تو زندگی تون باعث شده شما احساس پوچی کنید و به شدت در حال حسرت خوردن هستید و همچنین حاضرید این همه انرژی، وقت ، هزینه و استرس رو  تحمل کنید و در اخر بگید ارزششو داشت.پس حرفی نمیمونه. بسم الله. توی 45 سالگی چه شما و چه اونی که 18 سالگی کنکور داده هردو پزشک هستید.
*

----------


## Fawzi

کسی که هدف و علاقه داره چشم و گوششو روی حرف بقیه میبنده =)
تو راهی که میخوای قدم برداری باید قوی باشی 
اگه ضعیف باشی زود میبازی ^^

----------


## tamanaviki

سلام مسلما کسیکه تو سن ۳۰ سالگی میخان باز کنکور شرکت کنه و از طریق کنکور ب پول برسه نتیجه میگیریم تو زندگی سرمایه واسه کارع دیگ ای نداره ک پول دربیاره نمونه ش خودم،اگ پدر خیلی پولداری داشتم حتما وارد بازار سرمایه میشدم ولی خب چون ندارم مجبورم دوباره کنکور رو انتخاب کنم..اما میدونم اگ پزشکی انتخاب کنم علاوه بر صبر زیاد دیر بازده و خسته کننده و مناسب سن من نی..پ همون تمرکزت رو پرستاری یا فیزیو بذاری خیلی زودتر از پزشکی ب پول میرسی، زندگیتو جلوتر میندازع .....بنظرم دوستانی ک یبار دانشگا رفتن دوباره بفکر کنکور میفتن بالای۶۰ درصدشون مشکل مالی دارن و نمیتونم وارد بازار کار بشن،پ دیگ چاره ای نمیمونه جز کنکور مجدد تازه اگ خیلی هنر کنی اراده داشته باشی،وگرنه بقول معروف کار هر مرد نی.......امیدوارم هرچی ک انتخاب میکنین موفق بشین

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ترنم۲۲


خلاصه اینقدرازاین حرفا میزنن که ناامیدم کردن هیچ انگیزه ای برای خوندن ندارم لطفا یکم انگیزه بدین،واقعا اینقدربده؟خوب نیست؟



این رو توی تاپیک جمع بندی نگفته بودی
انگیزه ای برای خوندن نداری؟
انگیره از کجا میاد؟
چی مارو می تونه مجبور کنه از همه چی بزنیم برای این که به یه چیز مشخصی برسیم؟
چه طور میشه از خواب(بیش از حد نرمال) گذشت و نشست درس خوند؟
چی باعث میشه حرف بقیه رو کنار بذاری و منظم درستو بخونی؟هرروز بخونی.پیوستگی داشته باشی؟
اراده از کجا میاد؟
یک هدفـــــــــــــــــ اگه واقعا هدفت باشه از همه چیز می گذری
از بعد کنکور تا الان خیلی کنکوری ها رو دیدم.می دونی مشکل اغلب بچه ها چیه؟
هدف و اراده قوی ندارن
میگن ما فلان رشته مد نظرمونه اما این چیزیه که فقط به کلام میگن یا این که فکر می کنن اینطوریه
عامل سوق دهنده شون صرفا خارجیه.نیروی محرکه درونی نیست

*

----------


## Mahdis79

> من۳۰سالمه ودلم میخواست اگ میتونستم مجددکنکورتجربی میدادم،ولی دیگه ازبس اطرافم همش میگن نه به دردنمیخوره مثلاالان پزشک عمومی بشی نهایت ۸تا۱۰حقوقته توی طرح که باحقوق یه کارمندلیسانس برابره و..خیلی فشارزیاده،تاحالاچندین نفرخودکشی کردن ،الان بلاگر اینستا خیلی راحت خیلی بیشتردرمیاره ووووخلاصه اینقدرازاین حرفا میزنن که ناامیدم کردن هیچ انگیزه ای برای خوندن ندارم لطفا یکم انگیزه بدین،واقعا اینقدربده؟خوب نیست؟


اگ بخاطر پوله اصلااا ارزش نداره بخوای بخونی
حتی برای رشته های پیراپزشکی هم ارزش نداره
دقیقا اطرافیانت درست میگن
اگه خودکشی هم نکنی درس آدمو پیر میکنه

----------


## Mysterious

*همه چی درآمد میلیاردی نیست امنیت شغلی و پرستیژم در نظر بگیرید
بلاگری یه ذهن خلاق و ایده ی جدید و مدیریت و هزینه های خودشو داره*

----------


## mojtabay

> *همه چی درآمد میلیاردی نیست امنیت شغلی و پرستیژم در نظر بگیرید
> بلاگری یه ذهن خلاق و ایده ی جدید و مدیریت و هزینه های خودشو داره*


سما
خدا شاهده هس 
پرستیژ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
پول ، پرستیژ میاره 
اکثر آدما وقتی میبینن یکی از یه ماشین مشتی پیاده میشه ، نگاهشون بهش عوض میشه و یه نگاه بالایی بهش دارن ( البته تو کشور ما 85 درصد میگن طرف دزده  :Yahoo (4):  )
به قول یکی از بندگان خدای اینستاگرامی 
اون موقعی که عشقم بخاطر پول ولم کرد رفت ، دیگه برای عشق نجنگیدم ، برای پول جنگیدم  :Yahoo (4): 
نمیخوام بگم یه همچین وضعیتی خوبه ها ، نه ، ولی پول حرف اول رو میزنه
پول که داشته باشی ، نه به قیافه داغون آدم نگاه میکنن ( البته قیافه هم با پول ردیف میشه و مثال زیاده )
پول که داشته باشی ، نه به شخصیت بد نگاه میکنن 
اگر هم دقت کنی ، اکثرا میان میگن ما اینجوری نیستیم ، شخصیت مهمه و فلان 
دقیقا همونا هستن که بخاطر یه ریال سرمایه بیشتر، دکمه ی رفیقشون ( رلشون ، دوس پسر/دختر شون و ... ) رو میزنن  :Yahoo (4):  ( دلم میخواد بگم پسر و دختر هم نداره ، ولی خب حقیقت این نیست ، یه طرف از بین این دو جنسیت بیشتر دلشون واس پول میره )
بیایم و بپذیریم ، داریم تو جهانی زندگی میکنیم که نه شعور و شخصیت ، نه قیافه ، نه اخلاق ، هیچی و هیچی و هیچی به اندازه ی پول ، دلبر نیست

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> سما
> خدا شاهده هس 
> پرستیژ؟ 
> پول ، پرستیژ میاره 
> اکثر آدما وقتی میبینن یکی از یه ماشین مشتی پیاده میشه ، نگاهشون بهش عوض میشه و یه نگاه بالایی بهش دارن ( البته تو کشور ما 85 درصد میگن طرف دزده  )
> به قول یکی از بندگان خدای اینستاگرامی 
> اون موقعی که عشقم بخاطر پول ولم کرد رفت ، دیگه برای عشق نجنگیدم ، برای پول جنگیدم 
> نمیخوام بگم یه همچین وضعیتی خوبه ها ، نه ، ولی پول حرف اول رو میزنه
> پول که داشته باشی ، نه به قیافه داغون آدم نگاه میکنن ( البته قیافه هم با پول ردیف میشه و مثال زیاده )
> ...


کاملا باهات موافقم 
اگ مدرکت سیکل باشه اما ماشینت پورشه بهت بیشتر احترام میزارن تا اینکه پرفسور باشی و ماشینت پراید 
حقیقت تلخیه که پول شخصیت، عزت ، احترام، قدرت و آبرو میاره

----------

